# My transportation.........



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

Small pick up........Rav4 for winter driving.......two scooters and three bikes.

Pick up is 19 yers old and runs like an old swing machine........never has let me down.........."Toyota, buy it today and you will drive it tomorrow"

Rav4 for snow and ice.

Scooters (Yamati) and from China........five years old and paid $1,200 each including shipping, running good and with about 65 mpg

Bikes.......nothing speical about them

I do have spare parts for all of them......like........25 gallons of oil for the truck with 12 oil filters, and 5 air filters, 10 sets of winshield wipers, 3 belts, two sets of front bearings, grease, 4 sets of tires, five sets of plugs........and so on.


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

I didn't think about stocking up on spare parts for vehicle maintenance. I keep enough for 1 oil change on each vehicle and I keep my old fan belts as spares, but I should keep more oil, filters, plugs, etc.....

My vehicles: 02 Z71 Suburban, 04 Wrangler Unlimited, 06 4runner, various bicycles

I have too much baggage for scooters. Maybe after kids leave the house.


----------

